# Glow Jigs



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Made some glow crappie jigs. 









:fishing:


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Nice! Except for some night fishing, I've yet to find that glow paints make a lot of difference to catch rates. Do you feel that it improves the catch rate for you?

UV in materials of as in the finish on lures is a big thing now. I've used some in flies & jigs I've made, but can't say they alone make a significant improvement. 

Have you tried any of the materials treated with a UV substance?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Nah, just a "because I can" kind of thing. Black/dark color jigs catch best for me at night. Went crappie fishing 7 PM til 2 AM tonight and didn't do much on the jigs, they wanted minnows. I would use UV enhancement in any plastic bait I make. I know crappie fishermen that even catch fish on clear plastic shot with UV enhancers.


----------



## ironman172 (Nov 2, 2013)

I only use them in water deeper then 350ft, mainly deep dropping where the sun light doesn't penetrate past 350ft


----------



## herb (Jun 15, 2015)

Can anyone verify that glow jigs really do work at night at getting a lot more hits or is there not much advantage at all , never tried them.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

I can verify that the glowing stuff has It moments. I was fishing for schoolies one night in the past two months .schoolies every where but didn't touch any of the 20 diff storms or lures I threw at them. Which was unusually after a bit I notice these glowing squids or jelly fish I'm not sure what they were . so I put on a. 5 inch storm shad that had the glowing ability then it was on like fire for me. Non stop action till I left hrs later . was the only storm that they would eat that night...


----------

